# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ναυάγιο Princess of the Stars

## Apostolos

Για ακόμα μία φορά οι Φιλιπινέζοι κατάφεραν και βούλιαξαν ενα Ιαπωνικό βάπορα....

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/topoftheh...StoryId=122596

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τους έριξε έξω ο τυφώνας φενγκσουάν λένε ότι είναι το χειρότερο να είσαι στα νησάκια με τυφώνα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πνίγηκαν εφτακόσιοι άνθρωποοι.

----------


## Νaval22

Ενα καινούργιο ΕSTONIA δηλαδή,το κακό είναι όμως πως συμβαίνουν πολύ συχνά τέτοια συνταρακτικά ναυάγια σε αυτές τις χωρές,μα επιτέλους η ανθρώπινη ζωή δεν αξίζει τπτ εκεί,Στην ευρώπη ένα συνέβει και γύρισε ο κόσμος ανάποδα

----------


## Rocinante

Μερικα στοιχεια του πλοιου απο την σελιδα της εταιρειας ( οσο βεβαια μεινει ανοιχτη) http://www.sulpiciolines.com/vessels.php?p=str

----------


## nautikos

Ολα τα λεφτα ειναι οι κοιτωνες του πλοιου στο χωρο μαλλον του πανω γκαραζ! Κατσε μην βαλουν ιδεες και σε κανενα δικο μας ακτοπλοο...:mrgreen:

----------


## xara

Sulpicio Lines' Princess of the Stars


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanawani/491103351/

Σβήνουν ώρα με την ώρα και οι τελευταίες ελπίδες για την ανεύρεση επιζώντων στο τραγικό ναυάγιο του επιβατηγού πλοίου «Princess of the Stars», που ανατράπηκε στις Φιλιππίνες, συμπαρασύροντας στον θάνατο πάνω από 800 επιβάτες. Μόλις 50 άτομα, άνδρες στην πλειοψηφία τους, κατάφεραν να διαφύγουν με σωσίβια λέμβο και να φτάσουν στις ακτές, έπειτα από 24ωρη μάχη με τα κύματα. Ενας εξ αυτών απέδειξε τη δύναμη της ανθρώπινης θέλησης κολυμπώντας μόνος του μέχρι το κοντινότερο νησί, υπό τις πλέον αντίξοες συνθήκες.
Το πλοίο, στο οποίο επέβαιναν 864 άνθρωποι, ανατράπηκε μεσούσης της σφοδρής θαλασσοταραχής που προκάλεσε ο τυφώνας Φένγκσεν, ο οποίος σάρωσε το αρχιπέλαγος των Φιλιππίνων. Οι άνεμοι που έπνεαν στην περιοχή ήταν τόσο ισχυροί που δεν επέτρεψαν για πολλές ώρες την προσέγγιση σωστικών συνεργείων, όταν χάθηκε η επαφή με τον ασύρματο του «Princess of the Stars». Ανάλογες ήταν οι επιπτώσεις του τυφώνα και στην ξηρά, καθώς ο αριθμός των επιβεβαιωμένων νεκρών ξεπερνά τους 160.
Δυνάμεις του λιμενικού σώματος αναμενόταν να τρυπήσουν σήμερα το κύτος του πλοίου που εξέχει από την επιφάνεια, προκειμένου να διαπιστώσουν εάν κάποιοι επιβάτες κατάφεραν να προφυλαχθούν σε σημεία που δεν πλημμύρισαν. Οι επιζώντες που περιέγραψαν τις εμπειρίες τους στα μέσα ενημέρωσης υποστηρίζουν ότι το πλοίο αντιμετώπισε κύματα μεγέθους σπιτιών, με αποτέλεσμα να υποστούν τελικώς βλάβη οι μηχανές του και να σβήσουν. Πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που κατάφεραν να πηδήξουν πριν ανατραπεί, αλλά οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι τους βυθίστηκαν σχεδόν αμέσως. Είκοσι πτώματα βρέθηκαν σε ακτές που απέχουν 70 χιλιόμετρα από το σημείο του ναυαγίου.
http://www.ekathimerini.gr/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν δεν κρατιέται το βαπόρι και πέφτει έξω άντε να μπέις και αν μπέις να μέινεις πάνω στη λέμβο, ή να πέσεις στη θάλασσα με ανέμους 80 κόμβων με ριπές 100 (148 και 185 km/h αντίστοιχα) (όπως λέει το δελτίο)! Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες πως να εγκαταλείψεις το πλοίο και να περιμένει να σωθείς.

----------


## xara

> Μερικα στοιχεια του πλοιου απο την σελιδα της εταιρειας ( οσο βεβαια μεινει ανοιχτη) http://www.sulpiciolines.com/vessels.php?p=str


Η ιστοσελίδα μια χαρα ανοιχτή είναι. Μόνο που έβγαλαν το καράβι απο το στόλο τους... :Surprised:

----------


## Νaval22

Τι θα πεί αντιμετώπισε κύματα και έσβησαν οι μηχανές του,είναι δυνατόν να μπήκε νερό στο μηχανοστάσιο απο τα κύματα,πρωφανώς απο τα κύματα θα πήρε τεράστια εγκάρσια γωνία κλίσης ο μοχλοβραχίονας επαναφοράς του μηδενίστηκε και ανατράπηκε ακαριαία,εκτός αν υπήρχε περίπτωση μηχανικής βλάβης που οδήγησε σε ακυβέρνησία αλλά είναι λίγο απίθανο να έγινε και στις δυο μηχανές ταυτόχρονα

----------


## Νικόλας

και στην μία να έπαθε ζημιά με τέτοιο καιρό μία ίσον με καμία 
ρε παιδιά δεν έχς καταλάβει κάτι το πλοίο ταξίδευε και να ταξίδευε γιατί έφυγε αφού περίμεναν τόσα μποφόρια και τυφώνα μάλιστα

----------


## yoR

Κρίμα που η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεία έχει στην ιστορία της αρκετά ναυάγια με πολλά θύματα. Σε ένα από τα αναρίθμητα γιαπωνέζικα site βρήκα αυτές τις φωτογραφιες από το πρώην LILAC ίδιας φιλοσοφίας με τα IONIAN KING- IONIAN QUEEN , όπως και ότι η εταιρεία αυτή έχει και  από ένα αδερφό του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ!

1. το αδελφό του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ 
2. το πρώην LILAC, PRINCESS OF THE STARS

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τη συνδρομή του IMO ζήτησαν οι Φιλιππίνες για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου. Η ανέλκυση θα είναι δύσκολη και λόγω του σεβασμού που χρειάζεται μια και είχε τόσα θύματα αλλά και της ύπραξης στο ναυάγιο ενός μεγάλου κοντέινερ (40ft) με που μετέφερε 10 τόνους από το τοξικό φυτοφάρμακο endosulfan.
Ο IMO ανταποκρίθηκε και ανέθεσε στον Ολλανδό ναυαγιαιρέτη Πώλ Γκλέρουμ (Paul Glerum) την ανέλκυση. Ο συγκεκριμένος έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία σε τέτοιες ανελκύσεις, η Ολλανδία προσέφερε οικονομική ενίσχυση. Ο ναυαγιαιρέτης έφτασε στις Φιλιππίνες στις 18/7 προκειμένου να εκτιμήσει την κατάσταση. 

Πηγή: IMO http://www.imo.org/Newsroom/mainfram...09&doc_id=9908

----------


## Haddock

Η έρευνα προχωράει, το πόρισμα θα αργήσει λίγο, αλλά ήδη έχουν αποδωθεί ευθύνες στον cpt... Ακολουθεί παράθεση από το άρθρο.




> Poor judgment by the master of the m/v Princess of the Stars largely contributed to the ferry’s sinking at the height of a typhoon on June 21, leaving 800 people dead, an official said yesterday. 
> 
> “Generally it’s the master, that is our initial report and it will be finalized,” said master mariner Capt. Demetrio Ferrer, a member of the six-man board of marine inquiry investigating the ferry’s sinking. 
> 
> He was referring to Princess Capt. Florencio Marimon Sr., who is still missing and presumed dead....
> 
> ....Forty-foot seas and about 150 wind force. There was an error of judgment. That is the primary root cause [of the sinking], and the others are supposed to be contributory factors of negligence and complacency.


Πηγή: Manilla Standard Today

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε stefane. μή σου φαίνεται περίεργο που το πλοίο αντιμετώπισε πρόβλημα στις μηχανές.. δεν ξέρω αν ηταν λόγω του καιρού ή υπήρχε το πρόβλημα απο πιο παλιά, όμως να σου θυμίσω πως και το εξπρές σαντορίνη είχε πάθει μπλάκ αουτ έξω απο το λιμάνι του newhaven καθώς έπεσε σε θύελα ένατσης 11 μποφώρ νομίζω.. καμία σχέση με τον τυφώνα που βρήκε μπροστά του το princess of the stars..

όσο για το ποιός ευθύνεται για το ναυάγιο στιε φιλιπίνες, νομίζω πως δεν θα χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε το πόρισμα.. έιχε υπάρξει συνενόηση μεταξύ των λιμενικών αρχών των φιλιπίνων και της sulpicio lines (και μόνο που προφέρω αυτό το όνομα με πιάνει ανατριχίλα) και κατέληξαν στο οτι την απόφαση για το αν θα συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του το πλοίο με τυφώνα Νο1 μπροστά είναι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία. όταν λοιπόν η εταιρεία αποφασίζει να συνεχιστεί το ταξίδι με τον κύνδυνο του τυφώνα να παραμονεύει τότε αυτή είναι η μόνη υπεύθηνη για την τραγωδία. ούτε ο πλοίαρχος ούτε κανένας άλλος. τί να κάνει και ο πλοίαρχος όταν τον στέλνουν στο θάνατο? πώς να τα βάλεις με τον τυφώνα?

----------


## giorgos....

το princess of the stars ξεκίνησε απο τη μανίλα την παρασκευή στις 20 ιουνίου 2008 παρ' ότι είχαν δωθεί προβλέψεις για τυφώνα Νο1. το πλοίο συνέχιζε το ταξίδι του κανονικά καθώς ο μόνος υπεύθηνος για να το σταματήσει ήταν η εταιρεία του. παρασκευή βράδυ και η θάλασσα γίνεται όλο και πιο άγρια καθώς ο τυφώνας πλησιάζει. σάββατο πρωί 21 ιουνίου 2008 το πλοίο παλεύοντας με κύμματα ύψους περίπου 5 μέτρων αντιμετωπίζει πλέον μηχανικό πρόβλημα και το οποίο τελικά δεν καταφέρνουν να επισκευάσουν οι μηχανικοί. την ίδια ώρα ο πλοίαρχος εκπέμπει sos και ζητά άμεση και επίγουσα βοήθεια απο την λιμενική  αρχή των φιλιππίνων οι οποίες δεν μπορούν καν να πλησιάσουν στο σημείο λόγω των πολύ κακών καιρικών συνθηκών, επιδή πλέον ο τυφώνας κάνει την εμφάνιση του στην περιοχή. το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον παραδωμένο στον τυφώνα και αρχίζει να κλυδωνλιζεται επικινδυνα. να σημειώσουμε εδώ πως η απόσταση μεταξύ του σημείου που έσβησαν οι μηχανές του πλοίου μέχρι το σημείο που ανετράπει και βυθύστικε τελικά είναι αρκετά μεγάλη. φανταστείτε τη δύναμη των ανέμων.
το απόγευμα του σαββάτου 21 ιουνίου 2008 το princess of the stars αρχίζει να βάζει νερά και ο πλοίαρχος διατάζει την εγκατάληψη του. το πλοίο όμως ανατρέπεται μέσα σε 15 λεπτά χωρίς κανείς να προλάβει να δεί άν και πόσοι απο τους επιβάτες κατάφεραν να πέσουν στη θάλασσα ή πόσοι είχαν σωσίβιο..
το λιμενικό χάνει επαφή με το princess of the stars χωρίς να ξέρει τί ακριβώς γίνεται και χωρίς να μπορεί να πλησιάσει στην περιοχή..
τελικά η ανατροπή του πλοίου επιβεβαιώνεται απο τους κατοίκους των νησιών sibuyan το σάββατο 21 ιουνίου 2008 περι ώρα απογευματινή.. το λιμενικό και τα σωστικά μέσα κατάφεραν να φτάσουν στο σημείο την δευτέρα 23 ιουνίου 2008.
την ώρα που το λιμενικό έφτανε στο σημείο του ναυαγίου, μία σωσίβια λέμβος με ναυαγούς φτάνει με τη βοήθεια των ανέμων στις ακτές του mulanay quezon. 70 μίλια μακρυά απο το σημείο που το πλοίο βρέθηκε αναποδογυρισμένο *και όχι* απο το σημείο που αρχικά ανετράπει.. προς στιγμή επικράτησε αισιοδοξία πως μπορεί και άλλοι ναυαγοί να κατάφεραν να μπούν σε σωσίβιες λέμβους και να σώθηκαν. την άποψη αυτή ενίσχυε το γεγονός πως το αρχιπέλαγος των φιλιππίνων έχει πάρα πολλά νησάκια που θα μπορούσαν να βρίσκονται ναυαγοί. δυστυχώς όμως στην πραγματικότητα δεν ήταν έτσι..

----------


## giorgos....

φωτογραφία απο το νησί ρromblon κάτοικοι του oποίου επιβεβαίωσαν την ανατροπή του πλοίου..
733192 stuff.co.nz.jpg

πηγή www.stuff.co.nz

----------


## giorgos....

να και ένας άνθρωπος που βγήκε να μιλήσει δημόσια.. ενώ οι αρχές καλύπτουν πλήρως τη sulpicio lines ο διοικητής του ερυθρού σταυρού των φιλιππίνων..
*διαβάστε εδώ..*

----------


## giorgos....

*πώς* έγειναν τα γεγονότα σύμφωνα με 3 μέλη του πληρώματος....

----------

